# Is it a peach?



## kellymt (Apr 22, 2012)

Kind of looks like an apple to me....


----------



## jpapper2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree it looks like apple


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

My wife once got an apple tree she was all excited about. After just a couple of years it began to bear fruit. I gotta tell you, that apple tree had some of the prettiest and best tasting pears I've ever seen come from an apple tree. -james


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I would say apple as well or possibly some wild rootstock if the scion died.


----------



## jpapper2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Pears and apples are very similar with minor differences in leaves and twigs


----------



## Karen1611 (Dec 29, 2010)

my apple tree leaves have a smooth edge. The leaves in the picture aren't so maybe it is a different variety.


----------

